# 16" 2lb.2oz. crappie today w pictures



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Hillbilly,
Jim said he is ready to give you lessons now and maybe you could be as good as he is.

Jim and I went to Acton Lake to crappie fish and he caught the largest we have taken out of there 16" 2lbs.2oz. He also got a couple of 14" and some just a little smaller.
The lake level was normal and surface temps were 66 degrees. There were 15 trucks and trailers in the lot at 130 pm when we arrived there. The water is not to bad but looks like it has a bloom on it but not real bad.
All the crappie were taken on minnows and from about 15' dead lining.

The first picture is of the 16" and the 2nd picture is of the 16" and a 14".


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Congrats on some fine fish! Biggest I've gotten there so far this year is 14".


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow hawgs :d


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice guys.
Like the fish.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice fish


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW! Those are nice crappie guys! Congrats!


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is WOW. What a nice crappie.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some big slabs there! Congratulations!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice crappie!!! Looks like a great day too!!


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Man oh man those are some monster crappie! The biggest one 
I've ever pulled out Acton so far like Weatherby was just shy 
of 15' - but mine looked like a potatoe chip... 

I do know this I am going to have my wife print your pictures
and then when I find ya on the lake, my Grummin is going to be 
about 10 feet away!

I may try the two pole spider rig the next time I go, ok, three if 
nobody is looking, no-matter - I usually only keep a dozen or so! 

Stay safe!


----------



## jcstu (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are some nice slabs!

I'm going to be camping at Acton next weekend. Just out of curiosity, where do you buy your minnows when you go there. I go to the little mini mart just north of oxford on 27. Didn't know if there was anywhere else close.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be at Action lake on sunday so if anyone wants to give me some Crappie hog lessons im game


----------



## CrappieSlayer (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice Pigs Dude How'd you catch then???? What is Dead Lining.


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Dead lining is what I call when you just let a pole hang over the side of the boat with a minnow hook and sinkers. You just let it hang in the structure and watch the tip of the rod for a strike. Some time I drop it to the bottom and crank it up counting the cranks to see where the right depth is.
Some times the crappie will hold tight to structure and the bottom and you just need to figure it out which is the best way.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

jcstu said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you buy your minnows when you go there.


I'd like to know that too!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very nice.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice crappies. Those are always fun to get into.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont wanna be as good as Jimmy, i just wanna be close...LOL

I cant speak for them guys, but i think there getting there minnows in hamilton. Only place i know of is the gas station to get bait close. Theres a mom-n-pop place in camden if your coming from that direction.

Tell Jim i have a real nice place on my wall for a fish like that.

HB:G


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

That crappie along with the rest are now in my freezer waiting to be deep fried golden brown. Yum Yum

I buy my minnows from Hamilton Wholesale Baits in Hamilton by the pound and keep them on hand here. They are cheaper, much more handy, and in better condition. When you have to travel for your bait some times they are closed or out of minnows besides being expensive. They are not hard to keep once you figure it all out and it is a lot more handy. The Hamilton wholesale has a on line site that tells you how to care for your live baits too.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Cool deal man. That's a big-pig crappie.


----------



## jcstu (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Taxiecab, I was going to try them the next time I go anyway. I live in Hamilton so if I can plan in advance I can stop on my way home from work the day before I go. I went to Acton Sunday morning and Monday evening. Caught a bunch of Crappie but all small. I don't have a boat that I can take on Acton yet so we were fishing from the docks at the Lodge.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

wow nice fish


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Great looking slabs!


----------



## gamefisher (Oct 1, 2009)

hamilton bait co on pleasant ave in hamilton they have nice minnows all year long


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are 2 very impressive crappie. Nice job!


----------



## jcstu (Oct 1, 2007)

Camped at Hueston Woods this weekend. Crappie were definately biting. mostly small (6" - 8"). Took my mother in law fishing, they were fun to catch! Spoke with another fisherman that said the 9" limit didn't go in to affect until next season?!? Does anyone know for sure if this is true?


----------



## Hawksrule (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice Crappie, I haven't been to Acton in a long time.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

jcstu said:


> Camped at Hueston Woods this weekend. Crappie were definately biting. mostly small (6" - 8"). Took my mother in law fishing, they were fun to catch! Spoke with another fisherman that said the 9" limit didn't go in to affect until next season?!? Does anyone know for sure if this is true?


According to someone at indianlake.com who emailed the ODNR, the changes go into effect 11/27/09 but will not be enforced till 3/1/10 (the beginning of next season) so the rules can be published and distributed with licenses. 

Of course, that's no reason not to start following the limits now!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

looks like a great day thanks


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

In my 75 years of fishing Ohio this is the biggest crappie I have seen at 2lbs 2oz but the state record for white crappie is 3lbs 14oz taken from a private pond. I am still looking for my 3lb crappie. The black crappie for Ohio is over 4 lbs.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

About ten years ago i was fishing and witnessed not one but two crappies that were so big that they could not fit in a 5 gallon bucket. period. They were huge. I witnessed the same person lose one next to shore that could have ate the two big ones that were caught moments before. I was in 4th grade i think and I could fit my fist in those crappies mouths. The person took them home and ate them and was back for more the next day. Those spots no longer produce like they used to unfortunately. I blame it on over fishing. I no longer see guys leaving with triple 5 gallon buckets packed with crappies from those spots.


----------



## Mcgonigle Bandit (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe if you would of had a 10 gallon bucket they may of fit but who knows now.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanna think that those crappies were approaching 18" in length and full of spawn since they were extremely fat and it was the beginning of May. One day I'll find some that big


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Just wanted to shake the cabin fever by a good look of what is just around the corner. Come on spring hurry it up.


----------



## Steve-m72 (Jan 7, 2010)

Never fished Acton before, but after seeing those monsters I'll definetely be hitting it come spring.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

taxiecab said:


> Come on spring hurry it up.


i second that. I can't wait. Acton is my lake of choice..... Plenty of hawgs where that came from!


----------

